# Third-party ticket sellers in Germany



## fantasia2000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello All,

Does anybody know a third-party ticket sellers in Germany (like Stubhub in US)? I'm particularly looking for a ticket for Handel's "Alessandro" in Goethe-Theater Bad Lauchstädt, as part of Halle Handel Festival. I've already had plane ticket to go there, and to my dismay, the "Alessandro" is completely sold-out. I have even called them and was informed that it was completely sold out from day one! 

Any help would be appreciated. I'm particularly looking for performance on Saturday June 6th, 2:30pm.

Thanks in advance!


----------

